# lift snorkle tips.



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

finished 2" lift install today. just a couple tips....

Extreme 2" lift - the front was really easy and quick. 

for the rear which is a little trickier, unbolt the rear exaust can bolts(2). that was nessesary. i did not have to unbolt the bottom shock bolts on either the front or rear. ignore the instructions and unbolt the sway bar mounts and install supplied blocks and reinstall before trying to bolt shocks back into the new brackets. otherwise it will be a serious ***** to do. they should slide right in . than put exaust can bolts in and tighten everything up. took me an hour and a half to do. the mimb snorkle took me 4 hrs. toninght imrelocating the rad. post pics when im done. have a great weekend.

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------

that was for a 2011 bf 750 by the way.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see what it looks like. I have been thinking of doing a lift.


----------



## ssever121 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm really interested in the rad relocate. Can u show before and after and include a parts list or what kit to buy?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yes i.will.post pics and give some worthless advice in a few . il post in this section


----------

